# Would you date a flat-chested girl?



## amber17

Be honest :/

And by "flat-chested" I don't mean A-cup or anything, I mean _really _ flat - as in "doesn't-even-need-a-bra" flat.


----------



## Levibebop

Yes. My first girlfriend was flat-chested, and she was beautiful. 

We were both in the third grade, so it was expected.


----------



## Insidious0205

Yes! I focus more on personality anyway


----------



## kast

Yes, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer

Yeah. I'm not sure, but I think being asexual has something to do with it.


----------



## TPower

Pics of the girl?


----------



## Sacrieur

Yes.

I have a slight preference, even.


----------



## tieffers

Well. This is encouraging.


----------



## heysam

I did haha. 
But I am a girl too.
As a bi girl, I don't mind at all. And I think that if I was a guy, I still wouldn't. Why should breast sizes matter, anyway? If you're a guy and sizes matter to you, then make sure that you have a reasonably sized dick, yourself.


----------



## rdrr

Of course. People have personalities, which one might find attractive, that most define them. Although one might use their exterior to define themselves, there is always that inner layer.


----------



## nullptr

Insidious0205 said:


> Yes! I focus more on personality anyway


:yes

I pay attention to other things far more like will she even like me.


----------



## life01

yes i would


----------



## Sacrieur

tieffers said:


> Well. This is encouraging.


The only real fun from larger boobs come from sex, and even then... Ahem.

In any case, I wouldn't worry about it. Guys worth having focus on personality with a healthy dose of beauty, and oddly, breast size is not too large a factor in this beauty.

They get in the way the rest of the time. I love to go running and all manner of other exercises. I would enjoy these activities with a girlfriend, and the flat chest bit helps in this respect.


----------



## Whatev

Yeah why not? Could of sworn there is more to a woman than her breast size.


----------



## amber17

I'm not really talking about having small breasts here , I mean virtually no breasts, like almost completely flat - there is some breast tissue but very little and not quite enough to show up when wearing clothes.


----------



## dair

amber17 said:


> I'm not really talking about having small breasts here , I mean virtually no breasts, like almost completely flat - there is some breast tissue but very little and not quite enough to show up when wearing clothes.


It really doesn't matter. She could be as flat chested as I am and it still wouldn't matter.


----------



## SuzanneW

Hi I have only just joined and I am a woman but perhaps what I have to say will give you a bit of confidence

My sister who has 5 children, is as flat as could be and doesn't need to wear a bra - or so she thought! And yet, she has plenty of chaps who want to date her!

What is just as intoxicating to a man as a cleavage and heaving bosom are the well, nipples to be blunt! They go crazy over an erect ones lol and as soon, as this was explained to my sister, she started to wear a bra with a bit of padding.

However, take it from a woman who does have a good bust size. Even when I wear a bra, well it happens and my husband is: ohh lala hehehe

Good men, don't just look at what you have to offer there sweetie, so don't give up hope


----------



## life01

amber17 said:


> I'm not really talking about having small breasts here , I mean virtually no breasts, like almost completely flat - there is some breast tissue but very little and not quite enough to show up when wearing clothes.


 imho it matters to you, as you mat perceive yourself as different from the 'norm', and some people may tease you about being flat chested, but seriously most blokes couldnt care less, because if they were going to have a relationship with you = who you are is more important than your breast size


----------



## changeme77

I'm more of an *** girl so yeah.


----------



## NightRunner

It wouldn't really make that much of a difference for me. Personally, I care more that the girl's personality. On the physical side, the most important thing is that she cares about her body. A decent guy would date a girl regardless of her size.


----------



## SilentLyric

it would turn off the boob kind of guys, but there would be some guys that wouldn't mind as long as you have a pretty face.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel

amber17 said:


> Be honest :/
> 
> And by "flat-chested" I don't mean A-cup or anything, I mean _really _ flat - as in "doesn't-even-need-a-bra" flat.


Definitely.


----------



## mezzoforte

A lot of guys like small boobs, and even prefer them.

I think a girl's *** is a lot more important to most guys.


----------



## Kwtrader

sure, i wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

I don't think flat-chest are as big of a turn off to guys as you think it is. Especially looking at the replies.


----------



## Monotony

Yes


----------



## tieffers

Dreday said:


> I don't think flat-chest are as big of a turn off to guys as you think it is. Especially looking at the replies.


I thought having at least a C cup was practically a prerequisite to being attractive to most guys. Or at least a B. Maybe it's from the media or social pressure; I don't know. But it's really nice to know that's not the case.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

yep, my biggest crush was really flat chested... most days she didnt wear a bra (not that i was looking or anything lol)


----------



## Jcgrey

Absolutely.


----------



## DarrellLicht

yes I would.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

SilentLuke said:


> it would turn off the boob kind of guys, but there would be some guys that wouldn't mind as long as you have a pretty face.


or a nice butt, or nice legs, or a nice figure... seriously ladies, i wouldnt worry about your bra size... as a guy i can say i like boobs in all different shapes and sizes


----------



## Sacrieur

mezzoforte said:


> A lot of guys like small boobs, and even prefer them.
> 
> I think a girl's *** is a lot more important to most guys.


Prefer a smaller one of those too.


----------



## Monotony

pita said:


> Here's a question for all you "will date a flat-chested girl" types:
> 
> Will you date a girl who has boobs of two completely different sizes? I'm talking a very noticeable difference here.


I honestly don't know That might really irritate my OCD It really bothers me when things aren't even or symmetrical.

Also this



illmatic1 said:


> like on b cup and then one c cup?


----------



## TobeyJuarez

pita said:


> Here's a question for all you "will date a flat-chested girl" types:
> 
> Will you date a girl who has boobs of two completely different sizes? I'm talking a very noticeable difference here.


like on b cup and then one c cup?


----------



## life01

pita said:


> Here's a question for all you "will date a flat-chested girl" types:
> 
> Will you date a girl who has boobs of two completely different sizes? I'm talking a very noticeable difference here.


 yes, for me personally looks are a very small reason why id date someone


----------



## TobeyJuarez

mark101 said:


> Yes since it's as normal for girls boobs to be different sizes just as it is for mens nuts.
> Nature often struggles with symmetry.


my nuts are symetrical


----------



## Jcgrey

pita said:


> Here's a question for all you "will date a flat-chested girl" types:
> 
> Will you date a girl who has boobs of two completely different sizes? I'm talking a very noticeable difference here.


Yes. I primary attraction to women is personality. Flat chested, large breasts, breasts of different sizes, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

peterparker said:


> That doesn't sound like a negative attribute to me. It's like being with 2 different women at the same time.


i was watching this show on celebrity plastic surgery and there was a celeb with this problem and she asked her bf about it and he said the same thing


----------



## soulless

Flat chest doesn't matter at all, but flat brain is a turn off


----------



## BillDauterive

JUST being flat-chested wouldn't be a deal-breaker to me alone.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Nope a nice *** is more important I think. I'm not really a tity kinda guy either way but a nice butt wouldn't hurt.

Yum yum.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Dont like to admit it but ive been told a lot by guys id be way cuter/better looking if i had a normal/bigger breast size,:| my body is disfigured in general my current bf likes wide hips big *** and doesnt care very much for breast size so lucky me, but imo its rare.


----------



## lonelysonic

Yes I would n not think twice about it


----------



## komorikun

Gain weight and the boobs will get bigger.


----------



## Rixy

If it wasn't obvious already your breast size isn't fundamental, OP. Don't worry about it.



komorikun said:


> Gain weight and the boobs will get bigger.


It's not really an easy solution though. Because then you have the issue of...you know...extra weight.


----------



## Charmander

I know that boobs are a very attractive feature but I don't really get how someone could not want to date someone simply because they're flat chested.

http://blackbellpaper.wordpress.com...ed-celebrities-that-are-totally-sizzling-hot/


----------



## Barette

komorikun said:


> Gain weight and the boobs will get bigger.


Not all girls get to have that, my weight never goes to my breasts. It goes everywhere but there. I've gained then lost 20 lbs before, and my bra size stayed the same. Only bonus is that when I lose weight I never have that sad time of seeing them deflate.

That said, boobs don't need to be big for guys to be attracted, men are all different individuals with different tastes, and when they like a girl it (typically) has more to do with who she his than it does her boobs. We see girls in the media and they look so perfect, but men don't expect that. We put these high expectations on ourselves because of all these women we see, and expect men to have these same expectations, but they really don't. The ones that do are *ssholes.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Rixy said:


> If it wasn't obvious already your breast size isn't fundamental, OP. Don't worry about it.
> 
> It's not really an easy solution though. Because then you have the issue of...you know...extra weight.


I am pear shaped i csnt gain weight on the chest area even 40 pounds plus or less they stay the same.
Lol i dont really get this fat u cant get anyone when your fat either,when i was plus size plenty of guys were into me and they were actually quite good looking as wrll,i had way more attention back then,but yeah **** guys/girls tired of trying to pleasing people,dont like me dont look at me.


----------



## pati

I seriously think guys don't care. They just care that they get to see them. Amirite? Personally, I'm jealous of girls who can go bra-less, such better clothing options.


----------



## tieffers

mark101 said:


> Would girls date guys with one nut bigger than the other?


I don't know if this is a rhetorical question or not, but it really does bring attention to how absurd not dating someone based on things like this is.  I mean, imagine meeting a guy who's perfect in every way for you, and you have the most fabulous relationship ever, and one day you notice his left nut is slightly bigger than the right. So you sit him down and you're like, "Okay, it's over. This can never work now."

Asymmetrical lumps and bumps are a'ight. SAS overall is the least shallow community I've ever known of. And that's really pretty awesome.


----------



## Freiheit

When I gain weight, I get bigger everywhere else so it cancels out any slight increase in boob size.


----------



## Brandeezy

I cant even get a girl so why would i be picky about breast size


----------



## Noca

Flat chested most likely means you are slim, so that makes up for it.


----------



## diamondheart89

Monotony said:


> I honestly don't know That might really irritate my OCD It really bothers me when things aren't even or symmetrical.
> 
> Also this


The majority of women have asymmetrical boobs. Some are just more noticeable than others.

Also I swear there was a girl here before who made tons of threads about her boobs being small and then she disappeared. Is this the same person?


----------



## Monotony

Sin said:


> I've never been attracted to women with large breasts.....I like them small lol










Large ones look pretty stupid.


----------



## Canucklehead

./palmface


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Absolutely I would. Tits are just part of the overall equation. There usually isn't any one thing that draws me to a woman, it's the whole package.


----------



## diamondheart89

Johnny Canuck said:


> Absolutely I would. Tits are just part of the overall equation. There usually isn't any one thing that draws me to a woman, it's the whole package.





Canucklehead said:


> ./palmface


Are you the same person?


----------



## Canucklehead

diamondheart NO

Plus **** america


----------



## diamondheart89

Canucklehead said:


> diamondheart NO
> 
> Plus **** america


O_O why would you want to **** my entire country? Have you BEEN to Texas?


----------



## Nibbler

Not being able to motorboat isn't exactly the end of the world....so yes.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Yup, most definitely. Here's the thing. A flat-chested woman can make up for it with a beautiful face, pretty smile and a personality so sweet it makes your insides melt. On the other hand, a woman with big boobs who possesses none of that does not have a chance. The only reason you'd want to date her is because of her breasts. In that case, you might as well just go out with her breasts.


----------



## probably offline

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz balls.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ would you date a guy with no balls?


----------



## probably offline

AussiePea said:


> ^^ would you date a guy with no balls?


Only if he had a nice face. You know, otherwise he'd be useless.


----------



## Hunters Moon

amber17 said:


> Be honest :/
> 
> And by "flat-chested" I don't mean A-cup or anything, I mean _really _ flat - as in "doesn't-even-need-a-bra" flat.


As some others have said, personality wins every time. I find large ones are more of a turn-off anyways, but maybe that's just me ^^


----------



## MobiusX

big breasts I'm not attracted to, I think it's overrated, it's like guys with big muscles


----------



## probably offline

mark101 said:


> How bout if he had an average face and one ball?


----------



## OutOfControlPanel

tieffers said:


> I don't know if this is a rhetorical question or not, but *it really does bring attention to how absurd not dating someone based on things like this is. *


It truly is absurd. The unfortunate part, though, is that we live in an absurd world - and that isn't going to change. So these sorts of things will always influence a person and his/her dating decisions.



tieffers said:


> I mean, imagine meeting a guy who's perfect in every way for you, and you have the most fabulous relationship ever, and one day you notice his left nut is slightly bigger than the right. So you sit him down and you're like, "Okay, it's over. This can never work now."


I'm sure there's at least one woman out there who has said to herself: "This guy is handsome, funny, and intelligent, and we get along so well - but he's five inches shorter than I am, so I just can't see myself with him." I don't see how this is any less superficial or absurd than concerns about body symmetry - but we can still understand how it influences her decision to not date him.


----------



## TheDiviner

Depends on the definition of flat chested. I have heard many a male colleagues refer to perfectly beautiful women as flat just because they didn‘t have huge tits. The obsession about size (as opposed to shape or that nice curve mmmm) makes me think they have some kind of mommy breast feeding fetish. 
And not to mention those big breasts will sag in a few years.


----------



## 9mm

I'm more of an *** man anyway.


----------



## renegade disaster

PathologicalSigher said:


> I'm sure there's at least one woman out there who has said to herself: "This guy is handsome, funny, and intelligent, and we get along so well - but he's five inches shorter than I am, so I just can't see myself with him." I don't see how this is any less superficial or absurd than concerns about body symmetry - but we can still understand how it influences her decision to not date him.


relevant to the point about superficiality;

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/another-mr-nice-guy-gets-burned-318106/


> Here's my problem: He's bald. When we have sex it just sometimes feels like I'm banging an infant or grandpa and I get weirded out. I have never imagined being with a bald man for the rest of my life.


in answer to the op's original question and the follow up question (very flat chested), yes to both.


----------



## mezzoforte

Noca said:


> Flat chested most likely means you are slim, so that makes up for it.


You can be slim with big boobs though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

diamondheart89 said:


> Are you the same person?


Just noticed this myself. Not the same person just a funny coincidence


----------



## Soilwork

I'm not going to pretend I prefer smaller breasts but I wouldn't rule out dating a girl merely because of the size of them.


----------



## Droidsteel

Wouldn't mind in the slightest.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Absolutely...assuming I'm attracted to her.


----------



## MobiusX

what about flat chested and flat butt?


----------



## GameOverMan

I don't know, im more of an *** man myself. However her face would have to seriously make up for it, attractive facial features are a must for me.


----------



## mezzoforte

MobiusX said:


> what about flat chested and flat butt?


Yeah, I'm really curious about how many girls would date a girl with a flat ***.


----------



## mezzoforte

mark101 said:


> How many girls will date a guy with moobs?


It's not a turn-on, but I would.


----------



## life01

imho no one has the perfect body, whether a girl is flat chested, big chested, one boob bigger than the other= non of it matters if you love that person


----------



## enfield

PathologicalSigher said:


> I'm sure there's at least one woman out there who has said to herself: "This guy is handsome, funny, and intelligent, and we get along so well - but he's five inches shorter than I am, so I just can't see myself with him." I don't see how this is any less superficial or absurd than concerns about body symmetry - but we can still understand how it influences her decision to not date him.


i'm not sure i would even call that bring superficial. superficial is he is not attractive. that sounds more like yielding to expectations. but my own speculation would be that it's a fairly common thing to turn to (silly) reasons like that to explain why someone is not compatible with a another, rather than to say, for example, i'm not sexual attracted to him. because more people can understand conforming than they can the sometimes muddled individual reason why one person may find someone sexually unappealing while another person may not. so you attribute your behavior to something, which, while stupid, can be easily understood. of course if it isn't true, and the person isn't rejecting the person to conform, it would still make the person look ridiculous to a lot of people - shallow, superficial, etc. - so you may wonder what would be the reason for someone to present themselves that way. but i think there is a large group where such explanations are accepted.


----------



## mezzoforte

mark101 said:


> Ok so after careful studying of all the data i feel we can say that sas'ers would mostly **** anything with a pulse.
> 
> Nice going gang,i think we are all pretty accepting of others
> 
> *Group hug


LOL


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

To be honest, chest size isn't terribly important to me. What is more important is the size of her tummy. If she's too thin, that's a turn off for me. And I'm talking really thin, not just kind of thin.

Quite a few celebrities have flat chests as well, but they are still beautiful. Rachel McAdams isn't going to be winning any contests, but she has lovely eyes and a killer smile. Bigger breasts wouldn't make her anymore beautiful.


----------



## nubly

MobiusX said:


> what about flat chested and flat butt?


I'm not that into boobs but I need a butt.


----------



## mezzoforte

I wish I could remove a few cup sizes from my boobs and attach that to my butt.


----------



## addictedtochaos

yes


----------



## dair

MobiusX said:


> what about flat chested and flat butt?


I know a girl that's flat everywhere and she has a boyfriend. And I'd definitely go out with her.


----------



## lexir

Not a concern for me, because I prefer booty


----------



## lightningstorm

wahts wrong with a flat chested girl? it isnt her fault that she has a flat chest...


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Yes.


----------



## VanGogh

I'll be honest here. No. I would gather a lot of the guys saying "yes" here aren't being fully honest, they are projecting a politically correct feeling.

I say "no" also because it's not even a real judgement - if a girl felt like she needed to have a full chest to attract male attention, then it's perfectly acceptable in society to get breast implants. It's an easy change.

Now bring the same thing up about men who are bald or balding. Or short men. The reverse would be the same, although in the context of a public thread then a lot of women, if not all, will come in and say "Of course I would be interested." yet it's not actually true in society. OK, so, where is the line drawn?

If bald is OK, or if flat-chested is OK, then how about fat? How about missing limbs? How about really bad acne? Disfigured? All of the above? At some point just about everyone reaches a line where inside themselves they know they would say "no". If that's not true then why are so many people so lonely? For all the lonely guys replying in this thread, there's probably 500 women within a quarter mile radius of them who they might not give a second glance to for superficial reasons. There are millions (if not billions) of lonely people who have physical "deficiencies" of one kind or another, or more than 1. I quote "deficiencies" because I don't truly believe any human being is less worthy than another for love simply based on looks or physical anomalies. HOWEVER, I know what I feel attracted to and trying to be dishonest for the sake of political correctness is just as bad as what an honest response might feel like.

Be honest.


----------



## Monotony

VanGogh said:


> I'll be honest here. No. I would gather a lot of the guys saying "yes" here aren't being fully honest, they are projecting a politically correct feeling.


Nope was being honest, cant stand breasts any bigger than b cups they look stupid.


----------



## mezzoforte

Monotony said:


> Nope was being honest, *cant stand breasts any bigger than b cups they look stupid.*


I'm going to pretend I didn't read this.


----------



## Monotony

mezzoforte said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't read this.


Fine what if I change it to "start" to look stupid?

Now a days you cant be sure they aren't implants and I'm not a fan of implants for the sake of implants.


----------



## VanGogh

Monotony said:


> Nope was being honest, cant stand breasts any bigger than b cups they look stupid.


B cups aren't "flat". Even A cups aren't "flat".

But the reverse of this thread is if it was started with the opposite of "Would you date a huge-chested girl?", then in THAT thread I would hope if you responded that you would be honest and say "no". In other words, you do agree with me in that context. And I did say most men replying here, I didn't imply every single "yes" reply was dishonest.


----------



## dair

> I'll be honest here. No. I would gather a lot of the guys saying "yes" here aren't being fully honest, they are projecting a politically correct feeling.


I think most guys were being honest. I'd believe at the very least it isn't a turnoff for most guys so it doesn't matter.


----------



## diamondheart89

Monotony said:


> Nope was being honest, cant stand breasts any bigger than b cups they look stupid.


Reeally? You come into a thread about someone being insecure about their body and say **** about people's bodies to ....what end? Makes so much sense.

Jeez the stupid around here is hitting maximum capacity and it ain't coming from my overly large tits.


----------



## Sabreena

As a flat chested (or almost flat chested, depending how you define "flat") girl myself, yes I would. Boob size has nothing to do with overall attractiveness.


----------



## AussiePea

My arms (hands) are open to any size.


----------



## arnie

Honestly, It would be a huge turn off.


----------



## Buerhle

Yep


----------



## Monotony

diamondheart89 said:


> Reeally? You come into a thread about someone being insecure about their body and say **** about people's bodies to ....what end? Makes so much sense.
> 
> Jeez the stupid around here is hitting maximum capacity and it ain't coming from my overly large tits.


I have to agree with you, you are pretty damn stupid.


----------



## diamondheart89

Monotony said:


> I have to agree with you, you are pretty damn stupid.


Oh... buuurn. Wait, that was ridiculously immature and childish. Better luck next time.


----------



## arnie

dair said:


> I think most guys were being honest. I'd believe at the very least it isn't a turnoff for most guys so it doesn't matter.


If you really want to know, then make a new thread with a poll attached.


----------



## tbyrfan

VanGogh said:


> B cups aren't "flat". Even A cups aren't "flat".


Technically no, but i'm a B-cup and i've been called flat-chested tons of times.


----------



## VanGogh

tbyrfan said:


> Technically no, but i'm a B-cup and i've been called flat-chested tons of times.


Maybe different people define it differently. When I hear "flat-chested" I literally think "no breasts". When others hear it, they might think "no cleavage". When yet others hear it they might think "anything smaller than a D cup".


----------



## Monotony

diamondheart89 said:


> Oh... buuurn. Wait, that was ridiculously immature and childish. Better luck next time.


Do you really have nothing to do in your free time except start **** on a Social Anxiety site?

I thought not. Go be a pitiful pretentious attention ***** somewhere else and spare people the absolute asinine crap that constantly spews out of your mouth.


----------



## AussiePea

Monotony said:


> Do you really have nothing to do in your free time except start **** on a Social Anxiety site?
> 
> I thought not. Go be a pitiful pretentious attention ***** somewhere else and spare people the absolute asinine crap that constantly spews out of your mouth.


You need a hug, but all I have to offer is a hug with big breasts, maybe next time


----------



## diamondheart89

Monotony said:


> Do really have nothing to do in your free time except start **** on a Social Anxiety site?
> 
> I thought not. Go be a pitiful pretentious attention ***** somewhere else and spare people the absolute asinine crap that constantly spews out of your mouth.


Getting a little worked up are we? Yes lets all blame random people for making reasonable criticisms of generalizations we make insulting people. Please, go have a seat in the corner and finish your tantrum there. I neither care about nor value your opinion. Also, I don't need your approval to post on this forum, so stop wasting my time with pitiful attacks on me when you have no idea who I am or why I'm here. It's like dealing with a hyped up 3 year old.

Also ironic how you bring up the fact it's a social anxiety website when you just posted how you think a type of body looks stupid in a thread about people being anxious about their body. Do you really not see the massive amount of hypocrisy there. You only care about it being an SA site as long as you get to insult people with no impunity and other people tolerate it. Grow the **** up.


----------



## arnie

diamondheart89 said:


> Reeally? You come into a thread about someone being insecure about their body and say **** about people's bodies to ....what end? Makes so much sense.
> 
> Jeez the stupid around here is hitting maximum capacity and it ain't coming from my overly large tits.


The entire purpose of the thread is too solicit opinions about breast size. The OP even said to "Be honest"

If other people's opinions offend you, then you shouldn't have clicked on the thread.


----------



## diamondheart89

arnie said:


> The entire purpose of the thread is too solicit opinions about breast size. If other people's opinions offend you, then you shouldn't have clicked on the thread.


I'm not offended, I'm making a point that this phenomenon that happens each time someone posts one of these "do you approve of my body" threads where a bunch of people get together and try to reassure them by talking crap about the opposite body type is completely illogical and dumb. It only leads to someone of the opposite body type making yet another "do you like my body" thread, which eventually gets tiresome for everyone. Also if you think the purpose of this thread was to solicit opinions about breast size, you're kidding yourself. We all know every time there's a thread like this, especially on here, it's because someone is looking for reassurance about their appearance more than hard facts.


----------



## AussiePea

arnie said:


> The entire purpose of the thread is too solicit opinions about breast size. The OP even said to "Be honest"
> 
> If other people's opinions offend you, then you shouldn't have clicked on the thread.


There is a massive difference between "cant stand breasts any bigger than b cups they look stupid" and writing something such as "I personally don't find myself attracted to breasts larger than a b cup", which no one would have had an issue with since it would have been, well, mature.


----------



## arnie

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm not offended, I'm making a point that this phenomenon that happens each time someone posts one of these "do you approve of my body" threads where a *bunch of people get together and try to reassure them by talking crap about the opposite body type *is completely illogical and dumb. It only leads to someone of the opposite body type making yet another "do you like my body" thread, which eventually gets tiresome for everyone. Also if you think the purpose of this thread was to solicit opinions about breast size, you're kidding yourself. We all know every time there's a thread like this, especially on here, it's because someone is looking for reassurance about their appearance more than hard facts.


Or maybe it's not some big conspiracy. It's just one guy and his opinion. Lots of guys hate big breasts. Lots of guys love them. If you start a thread on the internet, you're going to get a lot of individuals all chiming in with their own opinions.

Get over yourself and stop being so butthurt all the time.


----------



## diamondheart89

arnie said:


> Or maybe it's not some big conspiracy. It's just one guy and his opinion. Lots of guys hate big breasts. Lots of guys love them. If you start a thread on the internet your going to get a lot of individuals all chiming in with their own opinions.
> 
> Get over yourself and stop being so butthurt all the time.


Lol. Somehow I knew the word butthurt would show up in your post. Listen, I'm not such a shrinking violet that I care about some random dude's opinion about breasts enough to get "butthurt". Just like you all are entitled to your opinion, I am entitled to my opinion that such a statement was immature and stupid. Also, since I have yet to say anything to personally attack you, it's disappointing to see you resort to such low tactics. I actually had some semblance of respect for you before this. If you look over my posts, I very rarely engage anyone on here on a personal level so don't know where your "butthurt all the time" stuff is coming from. Do you recycle your insults from other arguments or something?


----------



## arnie

diamondheart89 said:


> Lol. Somehow I knew the word butthurt would show up in your post. Listen, I'm not such a shrinking violet that I care about some random dude's opinion about breasts enough to get "butthurt". *Just like you all are entitled to your opinion, I am entitled to my opinion that such a statement was immature and stupid.* Also, since I have yet to say anything to personally attack you, it's disappointing to see you resort to such low tactics.


You are entitled to your opinion. However it has nothing to do with the topic of this thread. All your doing is causing a flamewar and increasing the chances of getting this thread locked.



> I actually had some *semblance of respect for you before this.*


Maybe you should ***** about me in women's support.


----------



## diamondheart89

arnie said:


> You are entitled to your opinion. However it has nothing to do with the topic of this thread. All your doing is causing a flamewar and increasing the chances of getting this thread locked.
> 
> Maybe you should ***** about it in women's support.


Yeah, whatever dude. Very mature.


----------



## tieffers

PathologicalSigher said:


> It truly is absurd. The unfortunate part, though, is that we live in an absurd world - and that isn't going to change. So these sorts of things will always influence a person and his/her dating decisions.


You make some good (if slightly depressing) points. I personally don't understand it, though. Conventional beauty usually repels me. I'm fascinated and sometimes even infatuated with little flaws. Not...necessarily talking about asymmetrical breasts or nuts, but just as a general thing. It's upsetting how inundated society is with superficiality and materialism. And it's a damn shame that there is only one type of beauty for each gender that the media touts.

I think I'm derailing the thread, sorry!


----------



## renegade disaster

AussiePea said:


> There is a massive difference between "cant stand breasts any bigger than b cups they look stupid" and writing something such as "I personally don't find myself attracted to breasts larger than a b cup", which no one would have had an issue with since it would have been, well, mature.











exactamundo. if someone has quite an unconventional opinion its usually best to express it as delicately and thoughtfully as they can. I mean, a person will single themselves out by going against the grain anyway then heap onto that stuff which is going to potentially offend others and you got a recipe for disaster.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel

n/a


----------



## komorikun

I think if I were a lesbian I'd be okay with small breasts, just as long as there was something there. If they were totally flat except for nipples then I might be turned off.

When I watch porn I generally don't care what the women look like much (only care what the guy looks like) but a few times I clicked on ones where the theme was about "how can this little girl take such a big ****?" And the woman is super skinny with no boobs and no butt. The sex just looked weird and kind of creepy, so I had to change it.


----------



## gof22

Yes, I would date a flat chested woman. I don't really care about breasts all that much. The main things I would care about is if she had a great personality, is kind, compassionate, loving, and that she has a good sense of humor. I'm looking for love, not lust.


----------



## Fruitcake

Yeap.


----------



## Buerhle

Yeaap


----------



## forex

i would.


----------



## Likeadrifter

Borophyll said:


> Yeah why not? Could of sworn there is more to a woman than her breast size.


Right on


----------



## laurenxox

Why do men like boobs serious question why not eyes hair etc


----------



## mezzoforte

laurenxox said:


> Why do men like boobs serious question why not eyes hair etc


I don't think a lot of men care about boobs very much at all. They do like eyes and hair because they want a nice package overall (nice face, hair, body). But most guys I've seen are really into a girl's ***.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

No breasts are one less thing to be cognitively impaired by.


----------



## DubnRun

i like skinny chicks so yeah


----------



## whattothink

mark101 said:


> How many girls will date a guy with moobs?


It would probably help if they were bisexual.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit

Been there, done that, would do it again. Look at how much attention just a post about a flat chested woman gets haha


----------



## scribe1

I'm not trying to be PC at all, I think girls with flat-chests and flat-butts are a turn on.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

laurenxox said:


> Why do men like boobs serious question why not eyes hair etc


honestly i prefer nice hair/eyes/face over breast size.... this thread just happened to be about breast


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Sure, small boobs are nice.


----------



## handsupmidnight

whattothink said:


> It would probably help if they were bisexual.


Robert Paulson was a beautiful man.


----------



## PickleNose

I've never understood the obsession with boobs anyway. I mean, yes. Big boobs are cool and all (if they're real). But I'm a legs and butt dude. If she has great legs and a nice butt, It's going to be 20 years before I even think about her boobs.


----------



## talisman

Nothing wrong with being flat chested. I think small breasts can be very attractive in their own way, but it's not that important an issue. It's only a small factor in someone's overall attractiveness.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Amazing how popular critically discussing the female body from the male gaze is.

8 pages for this. Eight.


----------



## NoHeart

The **** does it matter...


----------



## wallenstein

Of course. Don't really care anyway.


----------



## Sadok

I've never cared about breasts , i'd date her.


----------



## pineapplebun

I don't know how many of these responses are honest, because I don't seem to across such men in my every day life, except once. Even if these responses are genuine, I can't tell if these are just an opinion of a minority or I just have crappy luck.


----------



## bluecrime

Its personality that matters, not how big her tits are!


----------



## VanGogh

pineapplebun said:


> I don't know how many of these responses are honest, because I don't seem to across such men in my every day life, except once. Even if these responses are genuine, I can't tell if these are just an opinion of a minority or I just have crappy luck.


I'm sure there are a lot of men out there who would accept a flat-chested woman. The replies to this thread, though, make it seem like near-100% of men would which is doubtful, not because I think it's good but because I think it's unrealistic to believe. Keep in mind most of the men replying here are on SAS and very likely are going to be way more open to accepting a woman without an anchor of superficiality. Even then, I think they are hiding their honesty for the sake of being agreeable.

That's why I questioned the honesty of responses to this thread. You can probably believe at least some of them are genuine, but it's hard to tell which are genuine and which are just guys trying to seem agreeable for the sake of empathetic support for fellow SASers.


----------



## VanGogh

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Amazing how popular critically discussing the female body from the male gaze is.
> 
> 8 pages for this. Eight.


It's ridiculous, actually. It's also a huge dishonesty. Start the same exact thread from a guy's perspective asking the women on SAS if they would date a short man and they will almost all chime in with "yes, of course, height doesn't matter - it's what's inside that counts" yet out in the real, cold & harsh world where are these same women?

Problems are never solved by pretending a the problem doesn't exist (and just comforting others baselessly) even when reality smacks everyone in the face every day. Problems are solved by being honest with each other and then finding ways to challenged society about it's unrealistic aesthetic demands shoved down all our throats by the media. It creates a problem where BOTH men & women are pressured since birth to only find very attractive people appealing, or to distort what is attractive versus something else. I can feel it myself, I know my choices in what I want are influenced by the images pounded into my eyes daily, but I can't let go of it because I can't distinguish between what I really want from deep inside versus what I've grown to want based on influence. All I know is what I want, and that's what I go for. I feel very strongly that a lot of the men (not all, a lot) in this thread actually want full breasts on a woman and are just saying they would be perfectly fine with flat-chested because they are either being dishonest for the sake of being agreeable or what they mean is "If I had to settle, then for sure it doesn't matter, but all else being equal I would choose a full-chested girl over a flat-chested one." At least the second way of expressing I could accept as more honest.


----------



## VanGogh

peterparker said:


> For what it's worth, I'm superficial as fudge; I just don't care about the size of t&a.


What's your threshold, though? Is there anything superficial that you would shy away from in a woman?


----------



## pineapplebun

VanGogh said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of men out there who would accept a flat-chested woman. The replies to this thread, though, make it seem like near-100% of men would which is doubtful, not because I think it's good but because I think it's unrealistic to believe. Keep in mind most of the men replying here are on SAS and very likely are going to be way more open to accepting a woman without an anchor of superficiality. Even then, I think they are hiding their honesty for the sake of being agreeable.
> 
> That's why I questioned the honesty of responses to this thread. You can probably believe at least some of them are genuine, but it's hard to tell which are genuine and which are just guys trying to seem agreeable for the sake of empathetic support for fellow SASers.


Yeah that's what I think. That there are definitely people who are just trying to be empathetic, mixed in with some genuine responses, but I don't think this is a representation of the majority or even half the population of men. I mean, it wouldn't hurt if there were tons of men out there who weren't so shallow, but realistically, I doubt they are a majority.


----------



## pineapplebun

Tanya1 said:


> Most guy's I've come across haven't been bothered, one guy even said he preferred smaller breasts (though he was talking more about a-b cups than nothing) some people say a cup is flat chested though, and even b so it depends on someones opinion for that... I knew one guy was really into breasts, but he wasn't a majority. Most guy's comment about other stuff like legs, facial attractiveness, hair (if they're talking about the physical.)


When I said I was quite surprised by the response and didn't seem to come across such men, it's really about men who are okay with a woman being flat-chested, not small breasted. But I do agree with you that it really depends on who you ask what is defined as small. I've heard of some guys consider anything below C cup as small. If every response is genuine in here, I'm shocked, in a good way.

I'm not flat chested, and have had a coworker tell me himself that he's okay with small-breasted women "As long as there's something to grab I'm okay!" xD.



mark101 said:


> This forum is pathetic in how everyone is called a liar unless they agree that all is lost and there's no point trying.
> I'm gonna tell people exactly what they want to hear in future so they feel supported in their bitterness lol.


I think you're misunderstanding. I'm definitely not saying everyone is lying, but considering people like to point out that there is white knighting on this forum, coloured with my own personal experiences with guys I've come across, it made me question how many of these were genuine? But that goes for much that is said on anything in the internet. I did admit in my own response that it could simply be me having unfortunate luck in reality.


----------



## Theillusiveman

Is this still even a question? Breast are just a bonus. I'd never reject a girl for being flat.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel

n/a


----------



## Charmander

mark101 said:


> *This forum is pathetic in how everyone is called a liar unless they agree that all is lost and there's no point trying.*
> I'm gonna tell people exactly what they want to hear in future so they feel supported in their bitterness lol.


Right.


----------



## tiredoflife

I think the real question is why would you date a guy who cared about that? There are millions of men who care about more than physical appearance.


----------



## MobiusX

isn't it impossible for a women to be totally flat chested?


----------



## Randomdood13

The flatter the better in my opinion. I think it's cute. But personality is more important.


----------



## amber17

MobiusX said:


> isn't it impossible for a women to be totally flat chested?


Nope. Some women's breasts simply don't grow much (or at least not until they're pregnant) and they can't really figure out why either.

http://www.007b.com/flat-chested.php

I've only got slightly more breast tissue than the woman in the 4th photo on that page (the 35-year-old one).


----------



## bsd3355

Yeah


----------



## amber17

ItsEasierToRun said:


> If she's not even an A-cup, is she actually a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, even my pecs are bigger than that!


Your pecs can't store any breast milk, which a woman's breasts can still do even if she isn't even an A-cup. Let's not even bring this to talking about what exactly makes a man a man and a woman a woman because that's already venturing into that messy area of gender identity and expression.


----------



## MachoMadness

boobs are just lumps of fat, but yeah i don't really care


----------



## ashli116

soulless said:


> Flat chest doesn't matter at all, but flat brain is a turn off


I agree.
:yes


----------



## MobiusX

I don't know what A through Z cup means, that size AA--- nearly flat chested looks disgusting, but the flat chested do not, and the one that says 35 year old inherited small breasts from mother looks good to me.


----------



## totalloner

As long as she agreed to have surgery to make false ones for me.
No I'm joking. Please never take me seriously again.


----------



## renegade disaster

^ I keep reading your username as "totalboner" I wonder what freud would make of that?


----------



## totalloner

galaxy1 said:


> ^ I keep reading your username as "totalboner" I wonder what freud would make of that?


Insult someone else please.


----------



## renegade disaster

totalloner said:


> Insult someone else please.


I don't think he'd say that?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

MobiusX said:


> isn't it impossible for a women to be totally flat chested?


 Is basicallly what I was trying to say.. I just got carried away








Why is everyone now judging my whole personality on one mindless post when I was probably drunk???


----------



## In Search

yeup. doesnt really matter as long as she is an awsome person.


----------



## ltrain

Probably not as I find boobs to be one of the most attractive parts of a woman. It is something that is just so feminine and reminds me that I'm with a woman and not a girl! They don't have to be huge though, just not tiny...


----------



## frank81

Doesn't matter. My first crush was flat chested back then. Was in love with her for years.


----------



## Icebat

I'm not gonna lie: from a purely physcial perspective, boobs turn me on big time as long as they don't turn into freakishly giant boobs.
But flat... no it wouldn't turn me on.


----------



## Sabreena

amber17 said:


> Your pecs can't store any breast milk, which a woman's breasts can still do even if she isn't even an A-cup. Let's not even bring this to talking about what exactly makes a man a man and a woman a woman because that's already venturing into that messy area of gender identity and expression.


Thank you :clap:


----------



## life01

amber17 said:


> Your pecs can't store any breast milk, which a woman's breasts can still do even if she isn't even an A-cup. Let's not even bring this to talking about what exactly makes a man a man and a woman a woman because that's already venturing into that messy area of gender identity and expression.


 your not suggesting she gets pregnant to get bigger breasts are you? seems a bit drastic to me and an awful lot of work (smiley face)


----------



## JAkDy

yes


----------



## laurenxox

No boobs at all then you look like a GUY


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Yes. Have been attracted to girls/women who happened to be flat-chested in the past, so yeah. 


To anybody who thinks that guys are just saying 'yes' to make girls feel better, or to make themselves seem PC - Google. Entire sections of the internet are dedicated to people who find this particular characteristic very attractive.


I think that, generally speaking, most people simply don't understand how attractive the opposite sexes find each other.


----------



## lad

Yes.


----------



## vinylman

yes i would, breasts don't matter to me at all. i would like a girl cause she's nice and caring and has interests i can relate to (if i ever even get to be with anyone that is).


----------



## hipolito

TicklemeRingo said:


> I think that, generally speaking, most people simply don't understand how attractive the opposite sexes find each other.


this has been soooo comforting, haha


----------



## Setting Sail

Wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## xperit

Yes i would.


----------



## Glass Child

This thread is pleasing.
Also I laughed. Rare thing on this forum ahah


----------



## JohnWalnut

pineapplebun said:


> I don't know how many of these responses are honest, because I don't seem to across such men in my every day life, except once. Even if these responses are genuine, I can't tell if these are just an opinion of a minority or I just have crappy luck.


I'm assuming that many of the people who don't simply won't reply to this thread so it might be the vocal minority talking. Also consider that a large % of guys here have never been in a relationship before so they might be less picky than the average man.

It's depressing how often people (both guys and girls!) make fun of flat chested girls. Seriously, what do you expect them to do about it? I just watched this video and like half the replies are people going "lol she has no boobs".


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I'm gonna be honest and say nope.

No point in having a partner you're not attracted to.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

I'm attracted to a rather flat chested girl. She's really self conscious about them, so I hope I can convince her otherwise.


----------



## TalentedButStrange

amber17 said:


> Be honest :/
> 
> And by "flat-chested" I don't mean A-cup or anything, I mean _really _ flat - as in "doesn't-even-need-a-bra" flat.


Depends on the person. I have a preference for smaller boobs tbh.. So, for me it's not a problem. I'd have to get along with the person foremost, though.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Just a few years ago I would of said yes. But now I say no. No for a different reason. I talked to a fellow boob lover on the experience project. He shared with me how He dated busty girls but he ended up marrying a girl with a B cup. Even though they get along good, his sexual cravings are still for the busty type. I don't want to end up like him. As a single person I got enough issues with my sex drive. Married and having the same issues would be even worse!


----------



## MamaDoe

I think most people on this forum would date anything tbh


----------



## Karsten

Sure. I enjoy bigger breasts, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me in the slightest.

What's more important is sexual and emotional compatibility.


----------



## MamaDoe

A)








B)









*You decide*


----------



## The Linux Guy

MamaDoe said:


> A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You decide*


B) :grin2:


----------



## thtmansam

Meh I would date a flat chested girl, boobs dont look so appealing to me when it comes out the clothes as they tend to sag and not keep that round melon shape that I like. But that's nature so unless she has fake boobs or something its always gonna happen. Don't get me wrong I still like boobs though, just isn't that important to me.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussiePea

MamaDoe said:


> A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You decide*


Though sometimes the high class melons are attached to the...large class melon.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I don't see a small bust being any problem really.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

At my age i like to think i care about deeper things than a woman's breast size. Their size wont matter much when that woman loves you at night and whispers sweet nothings in your ear while holding you tight. 

But i get that we all have different physical preferences. Eye of the beerholder and everything.


----------



## MobiusX

I like flat chested girls, they are really sexy


----------



## Paper Samurai

I wouldn't mind either way to be honest. I've found flat chested women attractive in the past, so it's not something that's make or break.


----------



## Shogun

I've never really been a boob man. Give me a girl with wide hips and a smallish waist and I'm happy.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Boobs are cool and all, but I'm more into the thin and fit sort that don't really look right with massive knockers. Being totally flat though can make my perceptions toggle between male and female or between adult and child and that's definitely off-putting unless there are other clear, disambiguating features. Not really a titty guy.


----------



## a degree of freedom

MamaDoe said:


> I think most people on this forum would date anything tbh


Well those big ears of yours are awful cute~ <3


----------



## MamaDoe

senkora said:


> Well those big ears of yours are awful cute~ <3


What about my nose?


----------



## CWe

Why not? they are just saggy fat that holds yummy milk


----------



## a degree of freedom

MamaDoe said:


> What about my nose?


Oh I could go on and on


----------



## sajs

I really really like big boobs so much that when I date a girl I am really dating her boobs, the girl that comes with them is just an addendum.

Seriously, I like big boobs but its not like I demand them, so yes, why not?


----------



## MamaDoe

senkora said:


> Oh I could go on and on


----------



## a degree of freedom

MamaDoe said:


>


Does this mean we're getting married?? What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## AllTheSame

I've dated women that were really (and I mean really) big busted, and then the last gf I had a year ago was an A cup. Looking back most of the women I've had relationships with were probably Cs or Ds, but it's not like I seek out or will only date girls with big boobs. (I can almost hear everyone saying "yeah, right" under their breath right now though). I really don't though. Tbh it really doesn't matter much to me, it's far more important that we're sexually compatible, among other things. I actually found my last gf's boobs to be an incredible turn-on. And the fact that I loved them turned her on. She'd told me that they were a turn-off for some of her previous bf's.

If I'm brutally honest though I'm (usually) attracted to bigger boobs though, for reasons I can't really explain. I just am, and I don't apologize for it. Though it's also def not a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## AllTheSame

@senkora @MamaDoe you two should get a room :grin2:


----------



## MamaDoe

senkora said:


> Does this mean we're getting married?? What are you doing tomorrow?


Picking out wedding dresses.


----------



## MamaDoe

AllTheSame said:


> @senkora @MamaDoe you two should get a room :grin2:


m8 you're bermanently panned, you have no voice here. Shh :kiss:


----------



## a degree of freedom

MamaDoe said:


> Picking out wedding dresses.


K love you much my little deer~ :kiss:


----------



## AllTheSame

MamaDoe said:


> m8 you're bermanently panned, you have no voice here. Shh :kiss:


I'm jealous @senkora gets all the mama does. I got no mama does :serious:


----------



## MamaDoe

senkora said:


> K love you much my little deer~ :kiss:


----------



## MamaDoe

AllTheSame said:


> I'm jealous @senkora gets all the mama does. I got no mama does :serious:


There's always next spring


----------



## AllTheSame

MamaDoe said:


> There's always next spring


:grin2:


----------



## babylemonade

I can't meet a girl flat-chested enough for my liking.


----------



## Mur

Sure, I'm more of a booty guy anyways.


----------



## ljubo

My religion forbids me to lie (ortodox christianity).

Without any doubt i would date a women like that, without any doubt.


----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## k_wifler

AS long AS she was born female... Sorry dick chicks.
Plus, I'm good with money, so I could afford implants if that's what she wanted.
Wait, someone just got married?
Captain Picard?


----------



## Staix

Of course- my first girlfriend (and only person I dated, lmao) was totally flat chested. Personally, I find someone being flat chested as attractive as someone havin' large breasts. P:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


>


 Yes, I know. I've had a headache most of the morning. How did you know?


----------



## The Linux Guy

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yes, I know. I've had a headache most of the morning. How did you know?


It's just how I feel about the direction this thread has gone in.


----------



## mattingly94

At this stage in my life all that really matters to me is a good heart and soul. So yes I would for sure. I am not perfect I know that and I don't expect anyone else to be perfect. There is so much more beauty on the inside than the outside to me. A good heart is one of the most beautiful things in this life and I would love to meet such a woman.


----------



## tea111red

^that post amazed me.


----------



## walterhunt

So much thirst in this thread. I'm glad there were some dissenting opinions, because let's be honest, a bunch of guys typing "yup" doesn't really make for meaningful discussion. 
And no one really brought up the point about social implications. The cliché about men liking big boobs is an old one, and any guy dating a flat-chested woman is going to have to deal with that at some point (especially if he is still in school). I'm not dating this is a good thing; it isn't. But I'm sure most of us on this forum would agree that people can really suck sometimes. 
Guys who like shaved, flat-chested girls have been called "borderline pedophiles", emotionally stunted, beta or cuck or whatever the insult for being "non-alpha" is. And it's ridiculous. It seems as though if you don't share a person's preference, that can be perceived as an attack on their preferences.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Boobs mean pretty much nothing to me.


----------



## MobiusX

if guys are attracted to all flat female chests does this mean they are a pedophile? think about it, just imagine a close up of a girl's flat chest with clothes on without knowing her age or seeing her face or any other part of her body and the guy is sexually attracted to that and it turns out the girl is a preteen, what does this mean?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

MobiusX said:


> if guys are attracted to all flat female chests does this mean they are a pedophile? think about it, just imagine a close up of a girl's flat chest with clothes on without knowing her age or seeing her face or any other part of her body and the guy is sexually attracted to that and it turns out the girl is a preteen, what does this mean?


Are people who are attracted to men pedophiles for preferring flat chests? :con not all women have visible breasts it's a trait that varies hugely.

*edit:* nevermind missed the end of your post. Still not pedophilia though if you're not attracted to children. Finding a random chest picture attractive because you imagine it belonging to a flatchested woman isn't the same because they'd be attracted to the idea of it belonging to a woman who was flatchested.


----------



## M0rbid

MobiusX;1086302929[B said:


> *if guys are attracted to all flat female chests does this mean they are a pedophile? *think about it, just imagine a close up of a girl's flat chest with clothes on without knowing her age or seeing her face or any other part of her body and the guy is sexually attracted to that and it turns out the girl is a preteen, what does this mean?


possibly.. sometimes i wonder about that with men with yellow fever.


----------



## MobiusX

Persephone The Dread said:


> Are people who are attracted to men pedophiles for preferring flat chests? :con not all women have visible breasts it's a trait that varies hugely.
> 
> *edit:* nevermind missed the end of your post. Still not pedophilia though if you're not attracted to children. Finding a random chest picture attractive because you imagine it belonging to a flatchested woman isn't the same because they'd be attracted to the idea of it belonging to a woman who was flatchested.


nobody said they are imagining it belonging to a woman or a preteen girl, I said what if they are attracted to the flat chest but it so happens to belong to a preteen girl?


----------



## MobiusX

Persephone The Dread said:


> Are people who are attracted to men pedophiles for preferring flat chests? :con not all women have visible breasts it's a trait that varies hugely.
> 
> *edit:* nevermind missed the end of your post. Still not pedophilia though if you're not attracted to children. Finding a random chest picture attractive because you imagine it belonging to a flatchested woman isn't the same because they'd be attracted to the idea of it belonging to a woman who was flatchested.


it's the same like asking what if a girl is bent down to pick up something and a guy just walks into the room and finds her butt attractive and gets an erection and then she gets up and it turns out to be a preteen girl


----------



## Persephone The Dread

MobiusX said:


> it's the same like asking what if a girl is bent down to pick up something and a guy just walks into the room and finds her butt attractive and gets an erection and then she gets up and it turns out to be a preteen girl


Yes so as I said no, because they assumed they weren't preteen and the body part they found attractive isn't exclusively possessed by preteens.

The example you're using here is generally unlikely as they haven't gone through puberty (unless they started very early.)

If they realise it belongs to a child and are turned off after finding that out though, they're not a pedophile. If they're turned on because they are a child, then it's pedophilia.


----------



## MobiusX

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yes so as I said no, because they assumed they weren't preteen and the body part they found attractive isn't exclusively possessed by preteens.
> 
> The example you're using here is generally unlikely as they haven't gone through puberty (unless they started very early.)
> 
> If they realise it belongs to a child and are turned off after finding that out though, they're not a pedophile. If they're turned on because they are a child, then it's pedophilia.


it sounds like you are saying that only the face and age matters, so what if it's a 21 year old woman who had plastic surgery to her face to make it look like it belongs to a 14 year old girl and a guy is checking her out and gets hard by her body and face, is he a pedophile or not


----------



## Repix

She better be freaking nice! That's my only need in a girl.. so that answers that


----------



## Persephone The Dread

MobiusX said:


> it sounds like you are saying that only the face and age matters, so what if it's a 21 year old woman who had plastic surgery to her face to make it look like it belongs to a 14 year old girl and a guy is checking her out and gets hard by her body and face, is he a pedophile or not


I'm saying the person as a whole is important, if he's attracted to her based purely on the fact she looks like a child, and is attracted to children, than yeah.

You're really not going to get an adult woman who looks like a child though. Unless she has some kind of condition.


----------



## MobiusX

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm saying the person as a whole is important, if he's attracted to her based purely on the fact she looks like a child, and is attracted to children, than yeah.
> 
> You're really not going to get an adult woman who looks like a child though. Unless she has some kind of condition.


and if that's the case, what if she has a condition and looks exactly like a 14 year old but is 21, you keep using the word children but have you ever thought of the possibility that this person is only attracted to only 1 who looks like a preteen (not child) girl but in reality is a woman and if she looked her age maybe he wouldn't be attracted to her and she happens to be the only preteen lookalike girl in the world, maybe he likes her because she looks like this specific preteen girl but has the mind of a woman


----------



## Persephone The Dread

MobiusX said:


> and if that's the case, what if she has a condition and looks exactly like a 14 year old but is 21, you keep using the word children but have you ever thought of the possibility that this person is only attracted to only 1 who looks like a preteen (not child) girl but in reality is a woman and if she looked her age maybe he wouldn't be attracted to her and she happens to be the only preteen lookalike girl in the world, maybe he likes her because she looks like this specific preteen girl but has the mind of a woman


Mobius I don't know what else to say I think I've made my point clear here lol. If they see a chest on its own and find it attractive, it doesn't mean they're a pedophile it really depends on why they find it attractive, and whether they'd actually be attracted to a child as a person.

You're bringing up a weird complicated scenario now but if he's only attracted to her and not other children, and because she is mentally an adult, I don't know that pedophile would be a useful classification. Pedophiles are typically people with a pattern of attraction that is exclusive or near enough exclusive to prepubescent children.

Also 14 year olds are not children, or prepubescent necessarily (depends on the teenager and if they started puberty very late,) which moves us into the realm of evolutionary biology where it would not be abnormal to be attracted to someone physically who is younger, when they have a body that is more womanlike because they are capable of procreating. There are separate terms though for people exclusively attracted to people in their mid-late teens and early teens.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

MobiusX said:


> if guys are attracted to all flat female chests does this mean they are a pedophile? think about it, just imagine a close up of a girl's flat chest with clothes on without knowing her age or seeing her face or any other part of her body and the guy is sexually attracted to that and it turns out the girl is a preteen, what does this mean?


well by this analogy you are saying that a woman with a very flat chest is being compared to a pre pubescent female (who yet has a chest to develop) and that men who are more attracted to flat chests on a past-pubescent woman must there be pedophilia men.

by the same analogy you could say men who find women who shave their nether regions bare as sexually more attractive than women who don't shave that area as pedophilic because the lack of hair also represents pre-pubescent idea.

but neither of the above is actually true. its nothing more than simple preference.


----------



## MobiusX

KILOBRAVO said:


> well by this analogy you are saying that a woman with a very flat chest is being compared to a pre pubescent female (who yet has a chest to develop) and that men who are more attracted to flat chests on a past-pubescent woman must there be pedophilia men.
> 
> by the same analogy you could say men who find women who shave their nether regions bare as sexually more attractive than women who don't shave that area as pedophilic because the lack of hair also represents pre-pubescent idea.
> 
> but neither of the above is actually true. its nothing more than simple preference.


it was a question, didn't you see the question marks


----------



## walterhunt

I do find the "preference" towards flat chest and no body hair to be pretty creepy. That's a "beauty standard" based on a pre-pubescent appearance.


----------



## thomasjune

Well for me it's not a "preference" but I have no problem with the size of a woman's breast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

